# I'm no Doctor...but should someone REALLY be fighitng with THAT eye???



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

It is visibly distorted since the orbital bone was reset in a way designed to keep the eye in place on his face...not to get punched repeatedly.

Thoughts?

Oh and it's not just the picture...all of his pics look like this. This one just shows it straight up










His jawn is bad tho


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

fuck margacheato


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

he should have made enough money from the Mosley and Pac fights to retire for good. Plus, he's shot as fuck. Stupid decision.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I really liked Margarito at his best. It's a shame to see him coming back, especially if he is going to risk permanent injury to his vision. Hopefully his issues are just aesthetic rather than there being something more problematic.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if he is already having trouble with that eye and still managing to pass the comission tests.

The Pac loss should be the exclamation point of his career.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Makes him even more scarier lol


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

He's probably seeing flashes of the Philippino whilst getting up at night for a piss.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

feed him to GGG, so he can level the other eye.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> feed him to GGG, so he can level the other eye.


Nah, give him to Errol Spence. GGG would knock that eye out by round 3. Errol being smaller would knock that shit out via a sustained beating over at least half the fight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Shameful that he should be cleared to fight. Dude's asking to go blind. Is he skint or something?


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Anything to make Mrs Margarito happy.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

As soon as he fights someone half decent, whether it be Angulo, Kirkland, wouldnt be suprised if Liam Smith chooses him as a defense, that eye is just going to swell up and hes going to get stopped


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

That thing looks like it's close to falling out.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Margarito vs Kirkland/Angulo would be fantastic


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Felix said:


> Shameful that he should be cleared to fight. Dude's asking to go blind. Is he skint or something?


Well it's his eye. Plus he has a spare one.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

:lol: Cotto Margarito poster in the background


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

RDJ said:


> Well it's his eye. Plus he has a spare one.


True, he's ultimately responsible for his own wellbeing but I don't think it's good for the image of the sport to let him compete when it's apparent that aesthetically at least there's still something very wrong with that eye.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Nah, give him to Errol Spence. GGG would knock that eye out by round 3. Errol being smaller would knock that shit out via a sustained beating over at least half the fight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sounds a good plan


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I didn't even notice the eye.

I didn't even notice Margarito.

I didn't even notice there were 2 guys in that picture.

:hey


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

That eye looks cool


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

homebrand said:


> he should have made enough money from the Mosley and Pac fights to retire for good. Plus, he's shot as fuck. Stupid decision.


His ex wife took all his money.
From what i remember the divorce broke him financially


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> His ex wife took all his money.
> From what i remember the divorce broke him financially


while we're on the subject of broke boxers, Yusaf Mack is doing gay porn right now to pay the bills


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> while we're on the subject of broke boxers, Yusaf Mack is doing gay porn right now to pay the bills


Just searched for it, and the only guy posting this shit is a piece of shit IB at ESB who isn't even from Philly but a racist ass Bostonian.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Just searched for it, and the only guy posting this shit is a piece of shit IB at ESB who isn't even from Philly but a racist ass Bostonian.


nah bro, there's video of that ish.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> nah bro, there's video of that ish.


You've seen this video? Any reputable sources outside of IB seen this video?
I know that Karl Dagan got busted trying to hook up with a man, and has his wife lil mo selling fake Jordan's on twitter/instagram, but I've heard nothing about Mack.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Just searched for it, and the only guy posting this shit is a piece of shit IB at ESB who isn't even from Philly but a racist ass Bostonian.


Ib posting without a source??? :lol: thats fuckin rich.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> while we're on the subject of broke boxers, Yusaf Mack is doing gay porn right now to pay the bills


:rofl As if Bama hadn't already heard about(, searched for, and fapped to) that! :yep


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Shameful that he should be cleared to fight. Dude's asking to go blind. Is he skint or something?


Very expensive divorce and new baby with his new bitch mate.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Maybe he should try acting and take Forrest Whitaker's roles from him. 

And no, he should not be fighting with that eye. His career hasn't been the same since he go beat by Mosley after it was discovered Margo had suspect wraps and had to have them replaced. Then he got taken apart by Pac and Cotto and suffered pretty brutal beat-downs by them. He should definitely hang them up.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Very expensive divorce and new baby with his new bitch mate.


I am shocked that a woman is involved in a man's financial difficulties. :yep


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

thought that chick was cute then i realized she's wearing a corset :yep

almost had me fooled :smile


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> while we're on the subject of broke boxers, Yusaf Mack is doing gay porn right now to pay the bills


Who have they cast in the role of Carl Froch?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Personally, I'd like to see Margacheato move up & face Golovkin.

With 6 oz gloves.

And bring back 15 rounders.



Oh yes.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks to me that the nerves are pretty much done


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

it would be so easy to be a fan of his had he not been bitchmade and used plaster.

fuck him, throw him in with double G or another puncher like Lemieux


----------

